# How to Avoid Snakes



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

When I'm at my home located in some deep woods, I am often seeing snakes crawling around the premises. Usually I will kill it first, then identify later since my theory of a dead snake is a good snake. My thoughts are that if they leave me alone then I will leave them alone. If you watched some of my videos on the videos page, I talk about snakes in my compost bin just waiting for mice or other varmints to come into their lair. I thought I would compose some quick things about snakes that I have discovered over the years.










Methods to avoid Snakes infested areas:

I read an article on that the United States Department of Agriculture dropped dead mice stuffed with 80 mg of acetaminophen (Tylenol) in their gullet helped kill a lot of snakes down in Guam around their Naval Base. Apparently this much Tylenol is a lethal dose to the brown tree snake that is wiping out the birds in that area. They would attach the mice to some type of parachute device so that the parachute system would be entangled into the tree tops where the brown snakes would be located waiting for birds. The dander in the mice hair attracts snakes, thus the snakes would eat the mice, ingest the acetaminophen and die. This to me is one of the most effective ways to eliminate snakes in your retreat area. Other known ways to avoid snakes have shown little success and don't have the scientific proof behind it from what I can find to date. Some Old Timers suggest moth balls around your house, others would say a certain plants like Lemongrass, rosemary, garlic, mint, hemp ropes, eucalyptus, or marigolds. Some folks say that if you are hunting, then if you smoke, the nicotine will deter snakes, but of course your game will also smell the smoke.

If you are around a wooded area, make lots of noise, eventually the vibrations will make the little fellers slide away. Do not suddenly pick up an old logs, rocks, or pile of sticks, but gradually move the pile after walking up upon it. At the same time, talking, and slowly moving into the area. Make sure to wear tough leather boots or snake chaps. Have a garden hoe at ready state or a long stick as well. When I go into an area that is snake prone (example my compost area), I'll also call my dog or cats in the area with me. I hate to say it, but they can sniff out and be at ready state at all times. 
Some other commercial devices are glue traps, small form fencing (Which is a lot of work to put up around your house), as well as ultrasonic devices. 
Whichever method you choose, use common sense when in the woods no matter what the cost. A pair of long leather boots not only will protect you from spraining you ankle, but also help prevent snake bites. At $100.00 the boots would be a better investment than a few thousand dollars in the emergency room, or worse. And always remember, if you leave it alone, it should leave you alone. To calm your nerves about snakes, always think that they are more afraid of you than you are them. Be nice to them as well, they have beneficial properties. Do not provoke any situation when you accidentally stumble across one.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I've also heard, it's risky, of pouring gasoline around your perimeter for ground snakes, usually they will smell it and turn around, but obviously this is super flamable and a good rain will wash it away...


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great information! I hate snakes. I agree with Survival, the only good snake is a dead snake. We live at an altitude of above 7000 feet, so I haven't seen many snakes here. My neighbor had a bull snake in her yard, they are considered to be good snakes to have, I say, "If you say so".
When I lived in South Louisiana, there was a bayou and one end of the street and a swamp at the other end. We had a lot of snakes. I never went out without a shovel, and practiced all the precautions given. 
I also put mothballs under my house. I don't know if it worked or not, but I never had one in my house. 
I have also heard that a perimeter of lime dust will keep them out of your house. 
Animals do help. My cat saved my son, when he was 2 years old, from a Copperhead bite.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Snakes hate mothballs for sure. They also hate pine shavings and cedar bedding or anything high and phenols for that matter. They can't shut their eyes and it bothers their tongues and noses. Gasoline will also scare them off, that's how they catch rattlesnakes, pour a little gas down the hole and they flee.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I live near a "wooden zone" in my neighborhood. We don't often get weird stuff, just usually squirrels, chipmunks and demographic voters. Obviously, this trio will fail to breed and usually die out.

I would surmise that in all these years we've only seen one of two snakes. And my guess is that some mother found her kids with some snakes and demanded her son turn loose the reptiles in the "green space."

But I have a differing opinion, that is, do snakes of any kind support or suppress an area of wild life? I wouldn't want to just snuff a snake if the overall animal population would be effected. Engines I know, wildlife I do not.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> But I have a differing opinion, that is, do snakes of any kind support or suppress an area of wild life? I wouldn't want to just snuff a snake if the overall animal population would be effected.


Rattlesnakes like to feed on rats and mice if that helps. So I would say they support an ecosystem.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Black racer in my backyard a while back.
I hate snakes but appreciate their eco system duties.
Before I saw him/her, i did ha e rats on my back porch. Havent seen them in months.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Found this cute little fella in my rock pile. I relocated him since I was scooping rocks with the tractor and didn’t want him to get hurt.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Install snake fences. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Cats will keep snakes away too.. I was surprised how slow snakes are compared to a healthy cat.
We had a bunch of Copperheads here in my housing due to rain one year. They are rarely seen, keep to themselves.
But, one ladies dog came between a kid and a copperhead on her driveway. Kid had no idea , as he was 5 or 6 years old. The dog saved that little kid. Dog got bit, but was okay..


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Yesterday the dog was barking like crazy on the front porch. When I went out to see what it was, there was a two and a half foot long gray rat snake. We live out in the country very close to a lake (20’ from my front door). Our cats have done an awesome job at warning me about moccasins. Killed three within seven feet of my door last year. I keep a flat hoe by the door for that very purpose. That being said, living in the country also presents a problem with mice, especially during harvest when they get scared out of the fields. Our cats do a fine job of mousing, but the snakes help too. I would encourage everyone to learn how to identify the snakes in your area. Leave the non-venomous ones alone. I’m always ecstatic to see a king snake since they take care of bad snake as well as mice.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I grew up in rural South Texas. Hate snakes. And it is funny that just before I logged in a few minutes ago, I saw a garter snake in my back yard! Three years and never saw a snake. There is a pasture (cows) next door and an abandoned house behind me with tall weeds. I chased the snake off. They are good at keeping mice population under control. But then, so am I.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

It’s all about respect. Snakes in general are very handy to have around and want nothing to do with you. Most prey on rats, mice and other undesirable creatures. Most poisonous snakes in North America are very shy. The Copperhead is the aggressive exception. I have held many different species of Rattlers and never had a problem with them being overly aggressive, even when captured. We kill them out of evolutionary fear. Avoid them and leave them be and they will cause you no trouble. Which would you rather have around your home, rats, mice, cockroaches or milk snakes, garter snakes and black snakes?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I would also say the cotton mouth is kind of aggressive Just a little.


----------



## greatlab (Jul 18, 2021)

BennyMG1 said:


> Found this cute little fella in my rock pile. I relocated him since I was scooping rocks with the tractor and didn’t want him to get hurt.


Your little buddy has an evil cousin that looks almost like him. For all, before picking up one of BennyMG1's little friend please remember this little rule; Red and Yellow Kill a Fellow, Red and Black venom Lack. The one you have has the red and black coloring together but his evil cousin will have the yellow and black change positions and having the yellow next to the red circles on his back. 

Nice little friend you have there. I haven't seen one of those since I moved from the north east Texas area and my friend's dad had one like him and one of his evil cousins he kept in two different aquarium. My friend's dad loved snakes and kept several he used to educate people on the dangerous and friendly snakes. They both took me to my very first Rattle Snake Roundup that is held in central Texas every year. Also helped to keep me alive after my first two snake bites that happened just three years apart. Trust me, snake bites are no fun but not always fatal if you remain calm and deal with them in the proper and timely manner! Most cases, you will be sick for two or three days and feel a little weak for another couple of days but not fatal if you use your head and remain calm. The upside is your snake will also get sick and not travel more than ten or fifteen feet and lay there just as sick as you until it's venom passes through it's system. Most times you can get well and go back and catch or kill that creature as you see fit. My first bite resulted in my most favorite belt made from it's hide and it tasted just like chicken. My second was milked for venom and antidote was made with it. Later it tasted great when dipped into whipped Ranch dressing and rolled in flour and corn meal mixed, deep fried until golden brown and had a side of French fries and hush puppies.

Don't knock it, till you try it!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I use snake whistles on my sneakers. as you walk they make a high pitch sound that will alert the snakes to move out of the way


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> I use snake whistles on my sneakers. as you walk they make a high pitch sound that will alert the snakes to move out of the way


I’ve never heard of this. Is this a real thing or are you pulling our chains?


----------

